# I want a body EXACTLY like Batman



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> what do you mean by _only_? :dry:


I just assumed you had a normal adult human sized body idk


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

batmans gay:shocked:
think about it
adult male who dresses up as a bat
black leather
lives alone with his gay man bitch alfred
pretty fucking gay if you ax me


----------



## Drog (May 11, 2017)

Vinniebob said:


> batmans gay:shocked:
> think about it
> adult male who dresses up as a bat
> black leather
> ...



I prefer to die only to see batman become gay , 
It would break too much the background of the alpha male character.


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

um black coffee and ground beef for every meal


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Drog said:


> I prefer to die only to see batman become gay ,
> It would break too much the background of the alpha male character.


Because the opitomy of confidence is being so afraid of the assumptions of others that it would kill you.

Also, think sbout this; " Alpha" means the one on top.:wink:




isn't anything said:


> um black coffee and ground beef for every meal


Or, steak breaded with coffee grounds. Tried it on a lark once-not bad.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

If you're female it's not gonna happen, unless you're on a lot of drugs, and probably not even then.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Red Mange said:


> I just assumed you had a normal adult human sized body idk


we aint cool no mo


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> we aint cool no mo


 

Fake news


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> I need to increase my bulge too.


Codpiece, google the 1400's.


----------

